
Baby dolphin dies while snapchat users pass it around for selfies - goldenkey
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/endangered-baby-dolphin-dies-beachgoers-162841974.html
======
pbiggar
I wonder why the OP chose to say "snapchat users". It's not mentioned in the
article, and it seems from the pictures that there were dozens of people - I
can't imagine they were all Snapchatting. Weird.

